# 1930's Aero Flite Wagon Parts



## Dweber (Jan 13, 2019)

Does anyone make parts for the Aero-Flite wagon? Decals, Front decorative piece? Headlight pieces?
Thanks Dave


----------



## stoney (Jan 13, 2019)

Those are very cool wagons. I had a couple of them about 20 years ago. That rail may have been added. I don't ever recall seeing one before.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 13, 2019)

Damn Dave, that thing is sweet! @ridingtoy @Freqman1


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 13, 2019)

Cool wagon fer sure, and I too have never seen one with the rail...?
I’ve seen decals, probably on the bay, but have never seen repop lights. Good luck hunting the parts! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 13, 2019)

I've never used them, but here's one site for wagon decals - https://www.gocreativegraphics.com/wagons

Speedway Motors might also be a source for decals. Try searching the web for sites that deal in repop pedal car or pedal tractor parts. Sometimes they also have parts for other types of ride on toys.

Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 13, 2019)

I have used creative graphics decals and thay are great quilty


----------



## Dweber (Jan 14, 2019)

Any body have a parts wagon out there? Wheels, hubcaps, handle, etc.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2019)

I was on hiatus when this was posted so I missed it at the time. I don't have any extra parts but would be interested to see close-ups of the part (battery box?) that the handle rests on. I would be interested to see an original and how the wiring was ran as well. I've seen way too many of these restored for their not to be a source of decals and parts. I just need to know where the honey hole is! V/r Shawn


----------



## Casper (Jun 28, 2019)

This one is original paint with coil spring rear suspension and working headlights


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Casper said:


> This one is original paint with coil spring rear suspension and working headlights
> 
> View attachment 1022185




Is this one yours? If so I sure would like to see some pics of the handle pedestal, battery box, and headlight lenses. V/r Shawn


----------



## Casper (Jun 28, 2019)

This wagon was reproduced about 10-15 years ago. if you could find a repop you could rob all those parts


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2019)

I found a source for the lights, tower (just the base), and decal. I'll make my own battery box but would like to see what the original parts look like. I would also like to know if the chassis/axles were painted black? V/r Shawn


----------



## Casper (Jun 28, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AEROFL...016712?hash=item4697a70748:g:7ecAAOSw2YZbsSJm


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Yep saw that but is that what the original looks like? Also I don't know if the reproductions had the lenses with the embossed globe which I'm told the originals have. V/r Shawn


----------



## Casper (Jun 28, 2019)

the originals do have the globe on the lenses. I can take some detailed pictures when I get home from work!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Casper said:


> the originals do have the globe on the lenses. I can take some detailed pictures when I get home from work!




Thanks I would appreciate whatever photos you can get of the areas I asked about. I'm still unclear what the piece that actually holds the handle is made of or how it attaches. For that matter how the tower attaches to the wagon. V/r Shawn


----------



## Casper (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Casper (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2019)

Thank you so much. That answers the questions I had! Super wagon-if you decide to part with it at some point I would be very interested. V/r Shawn


----------

